# Reds.



## Onthefly4reel (Dec 1, 2020)

Does anyone know if the reds are in the grass in the Charleston area yet? Haven’t got to go in a while!


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

You should go look. You prolly need to sort your gear anyhow.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Surffshr said:


> You should go look. You prolly need to sort your gear anyhow.


You won’t know if you don’t go! Easy button is no fun.


----------



## Onthefly4reel (Dec 1, 2020)

Not trying to use the easy button! I have a family and a demanding job so my fishing time is slim. I am asking for advice is all!


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Mmmm, pretty sure most of us suffer the "demanding job" thing....go fish, no easy shortcuts here till you have 1000 posts half of which help others


----------



## Onthefly4reel (Dec 1, 2020)

Ok so I guess all I am going to get is the Chads of the group that reply! We are supposed to be sportsman not douche bags but whatever!


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

Onthefly4reel said:


> Ok so I guess all I am going to get is the Chads of the group that reply! We are supposed to be sportsman not douche bags but whatever!


----------



## Onthefly4reel (Dec 1, 2020)

Funny thing is I never asked for a location it was a general question!


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Chad 🤣 

I feel your pain bro they cut no slack on here. I’m no help in Charleston, sorry.


----------



## Onthefly4reel (Dec 1, 2020)

God forbid someone catches one of their fish!


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Bradtothebones (9 mo ago)

They’re in the grass here in Murrells and Georgetown. Some nice floods coming up the middle of this month. Get out there and wet a line! 🎣


----------



## Onthefly4reel (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you so much for actually answering my question without being a douche Brad!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

SS06 said:


> Mmmm, pretty sure most of us suffer the "demanding job" thing....go fish, no easy shortcuts here till you have 1000 posts half of which help others


I think that we all started with far less than “1000 posts”! I’m sure that if we can help each other (even members with 15 posts), this site will become that much stronger?


----------



## TailHunter13 (Apr 6, 2021)

They are doin the dang thang on high tide


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Was a general question no biggie but yeah, good luck getting any info on good spots, been there done that and still trying to find them on my own lol. And I swear to god, people at bait shops give false info on purpose, because every "spot" I've gone to that they say is good comes up with _nothing_.

Problem is, a lot of "spots" tend to move around depending on time of year, weather, tides, etc.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

skinny_fishing said:


> Was a general question no biggie but yeah, good luck getting any info on good spots, been there done that and still trying to find them on my own lol. And I swear to god, people at bait shops give false info on purpose, because every "spot" I've gone to that they say is good comes up with _nothing_.
> 
> Problem is, a lot of "spots" tend to move around depending on time of year, weather, tides, etc.


That last paragraph is gold and fish have tails.


----------



## harmonja (Jul 14, 2021)

Onthefly4reel said:


> Does anyone know if the reds are in the grass in the Charleston area yet? Haven’t got to go in a while!


Yes sir I’ve been getting a consistent bite in the grass for about the past month


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Fin said:


> I think that we all started with far less than “1000 posts”! I’m sure that if we can help each other (even members with 15 posts), this site will become that much stronger?


Silence


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

The Fin said:


> I think that we all started with far less than “1000 posts”! I’m sure that if we can help each other (even members with 15 posts), this site will become that much stronger?


 Should have proof read that one! 1000 was supposed to be 100. And I agree we can help, but my point was too many are jumping on here just to sell something, or ask a stupid question ...then dissappear without contributing anything to the forum. 
I am more inclined to provide info.. specifically fishing info... to posters who have established themselves as contributing members...not 5 post wonders who disappear.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

I have been on this forum for years and have no idea if I have 100 posts much less 1000! I am sure I have helped a few with some of my posts along the way. This is a fishing forum, not a place to volunteer to do good deeds. The man just wanted to know if anyone in his AREA has been fishing the grass for reds. Sorry Onthefly4reel, not everyone here is like that. I would be happy to help but I fish NE Florida. 

You might try your local fly shop. Buy something and they are usually more than happy to give you the general info that you are asking. You would also benefit because hanging out in a fly shop is just a fun thing to do. Good luck and try to make more room for fishing.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

SS06 said:


> Should have proof read that one! 1000 was supposed to be 100. And I agree we can help, but my point was too many are jumping on here just to sell something, or ask a stupid question ...then dissappear without contributing anything to the forum.
> I am more inclined to provide info.. specifically fishing info... to posters who have established themselves as contributing members...not 5 post wonders who disappear.


How do you know that the “5 post” poster isn’t on his/her way to 500 or 5000? Stupid questions? 😳 There’s also a chance that a sale item would probably only go to a MS member.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

The Fin said:


> How do you know that the “5 post” poster isn’t on his/her way to 500 or 5000? Stupid questions? 😳 There’s also a chance that a sale item would probably only go to a MS member.


Have a good day, everyone is entitled to their opinions...we can agree to disagree..or whatever...not gonna derail this further...I already helped that along with my first post and apologize to everyone...more pics of redfish please...Zara posted a pretty one


----------

